# Question about Taxidermy...



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a fish at a local Taxidery,it's been over 15 month's now..I call but get no return call's.I know he' a busy guy,but what the heck!!
I'm I getting out of line or should I give him more time?? :roll:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Did they give you a time estimate when you dropped it off? 15 mos. is a long time but not all too uncommon in our industry. Unfortunately there are a lot of people in this industry that are great taxidermists, but terrible business people and PR people. I'm not saying the shop you took your fish to is one of those, they may have an explanation as to why they have not returned your call. My suggestion would be to call back and see where it gets you. Good luck and I hope your fish is hanging on your wall soon! Cole at www.timberlandtaxidermy.net


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Get on the phone and bug em'! It sucks you have to do that, but sometimes you have to light a fire under some people!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank's-he's good at what he does,just sloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww.............I've seen his work...This is my first taxidermy of any kind....
Will go somewhere else after this though.....


----------

